# Orlando area tickets on craigslist?



## rdober (May 22, 2008)

Has anyone out there every tried to purchase tickets to the theme parks in Orlando on Craigslist? Some look to good to be true. Do you have any, or know of any experiences with ticket purchases from Craigslist, good or bad?
Thanks


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 22, 2008)

*The Chief Of Staff Sold Disney Tickets Via Craig's List.*

One time (January 2007, I think) The Chief Of Staff & I were vacationing in Orlando the same time as our nephew & his family.  They wound up with extra Disney tickets, so The Chief Of Staff offered the extras for sale on Craig's List. 

Somebody from out West -- Idaho or maybe Montana -- bought the tickets.  The buyers sent the money by PayPal & The Chief Of Staff sent the tickets via USPS Priority Mail. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carl D (May 22, 2008)

Just keep in mind that Disney tickets are non-transferable. There is a fair chance the biometric firger scan will show the tickets don't belong to you.

I have no idea about the other theme parks.


----------



## krissydee (May 23, 2008)

It is actually illegal to sell used Disney tickets in the state of FL. I wouldn't buy tickets from craigslist. All the major theme parks use a biometric finger scan now and most ask you to also write your name on the back of the ticket the first time it's used. If your finger scan doesn't match, you will be asked for ID, when that doesn't match the name you'll be denied park entrance. Be very careful. 
A decent site I've found is mapleleaf for ticket prices. 
Also the theme parks are running specials right now anyway, all except Disney anyway. Universal Studios 7 day 2 park pass for $80, SeaWorld 2nd day free or fun card (pay for a day, get in the rest of the year for free). Busch Gardens fun card (again pay for a day get in the rest of the year for free, does NOT have to be FL resident), Wet n Wild 7 days for $40.


----------



## jfitz (May 23, 2008)

If the ticket has never been used, as in Alan's example, you will be able to use the ticket since it has not been registered to anyone.  Unfortunately, there is no sure way to tell if the ticket has been used so you are taking a significant risk when buying from a stranger.  Also keep in mind that if it is a Florida resident ticket and you do not have ID to prove you are a Florida resident you may be denied entry.


----------



## rdober (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I see that buying tickets from private parties is risky.


----------



## abc31 (May 25, 2008)

I once bought tickets from someone on ebay.  I asked the seller before hand, where he got the tickets from.  He said he went on a company convention in Orlando and they were given tickets to disney which he did not use.  I was nervous about it, but everything worked out great.  The thing is that on ebay, you at least have a feedback rating.  This seller had a lot of positive feedback.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 27, 2008)

*The Chief Of Staff Looks Out For The Whole Extended Family.*




jfitz said:


> If the ticket has never been used, as in Alan's example, you will be able to use the ticket since it has not been registered to anyone.


The tickets that The Chief Of Staff resold via Craigs List were "extra" because our grand-nieces had so much fun at the Vistana Villages pool that they stayed at Vistana Villages resort 1 whole day when their dad had assumed they'd be cavorting with Mickey Mouse & Friends.   So The Chief Of Staff got them a better price on tickets for the days they actually would be going to the park, then resold their unused original park tickets that they didn't need because the 1s The Chief Of Staff got for them instead were more economical than their originals.

Typically The Chief Of Staff comes out ahead by making a little something via Craig's List transactions like that.  This time I believe she just about came out even while saving nephew & family some coin.   

Not only that, nephew & family were at Vistana Villages that week via _Instant Exchange_ through our RCI membership, on which they are officially listed in the archives of RCI as _Additional Users_, meaning we get Guest Certificates for them at no additional charge. 

That same week, The Chief Of Staff & I were across town at Silver Lake Resort Silver Points on RCI _Last Call_.  

Is this a great country or what? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rdober (May 27, 2008)

Well I went ahead and bought 4 tickets to Universal on craigslist. The seller was a verified premier paypal member. Said he sent the tickets today. I'll let you know how it goes. Looked at tickets on ebay to Disney. People selling unused days remaining on 5 day tickets. Say they are unsigned and not to worry about fingerprint entry. They said Disney never checked when they used the tickets. I wouldn't take a chance on those.


----------



## wcfr1 (May 27, 2008)

rdober said:


> Well I went ahead and bought 4 tickets to Universal on craigslist. The seller was a verified premier paypal member. Said he sent the tickets today. I'll let you know how it goes. Looked at tickets on ebay to Disney. People selling unused days remaining on 5 day tickets. Say they are unsigned and not to worry about fingerprint entry. They said Disney never checked when they used the tickets. I wouldn't take a chance on those.



The scanners are easily confused. We went to Universal for a few days last March on the 7 day multi park ticket. Just to see how it worked I switched the tickets with the wife and two kids every day. Sometimes it let us right through other times it said the ticket and the print didn't match. 

Each time they just tried a couple times and then reprogramed the scanner to recognize the new finger. They were also constantly cleaning body oils and sunscreen from the scanner. The gate rep says those are big problems.


----------



## bnoble (May 28, 2008)

I'd carefully weigh the risk/reward.  There is a fair chance that the tickets will end up being useless to you.  Generally, I figure that admission tickets are the one thing that I'm not going to get much of a break on beyond the "extended stay" options that each operator offers.

That said, it's possible you could fly under the radar in various ways.  Disney's biometric scanners are sometimes turned off when the lines back up at the turnstiles---the turnstile still flashes the little blue light, but the measurement isn't actually checked.  Also, tickets that are sold together in a single transaction are "grouped" for the purposes of biometrics, so that families can swap tickets amongst themselves without holding up the line.  However, even with an unsigned ticket, Disney can tell who the original purchaser was, and may give you a hard time about resetting the biometrics.

I wouldn't do it personally, but again this is just one area where legitimate discounts are pretty hard to come by, so the temptation for the unscrupulous to take advantage of the bargain hunter is high.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2008)

We have been to Disneyworld so many times, at least 200 days, and we have only had our ID's checked once in all that time.  The scanners don't work well at all.  I don't believe a person would have any problem using another person's ticket.  

Our niece and nephew had a day left on their 7-day tickets this last year, so they gave the tickets to us.  We took them to the window and upgraded them to 10-day park hopper, non-expiring tickets, paid the difference, and I now consider those tickets to be ours.  No one would ever convince me otherwise, not even Disney.  They aren't signed with any names, and we paid for them, fair and square, with our credit card.  Our kids are going to use those tickets this fall.  

Perhaps some would think that is wrong, or it is cheating, but it really doesn't seem like it to me.


----------



## krissydee (May 28, 2008)

The tickets are non transferable after the 1st use, if thats the case then it's not only wrong but illegal.
If the tickets are completely unused there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2008)

krissydee said:


> The tickets are non transferable after the 1st use, if thats the case then it's not only wrong but illegal.
> If the tickets are completely unused there is nothing wrong with it.



I think tickets bought on the black market are risky, and Disney doesn't want to be held responsible if such tickets are not good for the days the seller is claiming.   That is why Disney puts this rule in place, to protect themselves, and the people who buy tickets from strangers.  They probably get many people at Guest Services who bought tickets and insist they are good for X number of days, when in actuality, that seller was unsure or just dishonest.  

When you go to the window to upgrade tickets within the first 14 days of purchase, you can ask for a new ticket.  Disney gave us new tickets for the ones we upgraded, so that way our niece and nephew could keep their tickets as souvenirs.


----------



## Wonka (May 28, 2008)

That's interesting.  My son & his fiance switched tickets, and went right thru without a problem.  So, what do you think it means?  Do the biometric scans work, or not?  Or, is it simply a deterrent from switching or using someone else's tickets?


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 28, 2008)

*Nobody Here But Us Black Marketeers.*




rickandcindy23 said:


> I think tickets bought on the black market are risky


I hadn't actually thought of Craig's List as a black market web site, but I suppose that's a legitimate way to think of it -- although it soothes my conscience somewhat to think of it as being more like a grey market. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bnoble (May 28, 2008)

> My son & his fiance switched tickets, and went right thru without a problem.


If they were bought in the same transaction, they are interchangeable, as posted above.


> That is why Disney puts this rule in place, to protect themselves, and the people who buy tickets from strangers.


I think the simpler explanation is that Disney does this to make themselves more money.  Extra days on a ticket (even non-expiring ones) are cheaper than buying a new ticket from scratch, and the Rat hates leaving money on the table.

I've personally seen people fail the biometric scanner.  Again as I posted above, it depends on whether (a) the scanners are even on (they often aren't) and (b) whether the tickets are or are not grouped.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2008)

Brian, yes I think sometimes Disney has those scanners "fail" on purpose, just so they can give you a scare, if the tickets aren't yours.  They don't often ask for I.D., but if your name is not on the ticket, what does the scanner say to the ticket taker about that particular ticket?  I don't know.  Maybe there is a code or something.  

Our new cell phones erased all information on our annual passes, and not just once--twice, but our names are on the back on those.  That is frustrating.  :annoyed:


----------



## timetraveler (May 28, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our new cell phones erased all information on our annual passes, and not just once--twice, but our names are on the back on those.  That is frustrating.  :annoyed:



Cindy....you own the regular annual passes, or the resident annual passes?  Because I thought you had to show proof of Fl residence to get the latter.


----------



## DHop (Jun 2, 2008)

Just returned from Disney.  We entered the parks 7 days, sometimes 2 x per day.  I was asked for scan about 1/2 the time.  Scan never failed.  At least once I scanned different finger and passed.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't be so sure you were "scanned" that time---the scanners can be set to blink even if they are not actually checking.


----------



## jesuis1837 (May 9, 2009)

Well,  I would like to relive that thread as i'm going in 6 weeks to Disney and thought last night to check on Craiglist about tickets.  The best deal i've found from authorized dealers were about a bit over 1500$ for 7 days Hopper,Water Park more No exp.  I found the same exact deal for just over 1K so i emailed the seller last night and asked how could i be sure those tix were really legit and brand new (not fingerprinted) and i got his reply this morning... He said to give him my order a week prior of my coming and then we will meet at the park the day before or the  day i'm going with the little family and then he will give me a special code (from his agent's account in Disney) and i will retrieve my tickets from Disney office with proper id and i will see with my own eyes those tix made for me.  After and only after i have them in hand i will pay him in cash. He pretends to work with agents who have solid connections with Disney and been doing this for the last 6 years... 

This sure looks much safer than just sending money and crossing your fingers. I mean, if there is a trick or the rules changed once at the park i just have to buy them at the park...   I'm thinking seriously about giving it a try but if i do you know i'll let you all know about how it worked out when i'll be back! 

If anyone has bought tix via Craiglist recently i would like your insight...  Thanks!


----------



## stratusnj75 (May 9, 2009)

I am on the last day of my 10 day vacation down in Disney World.  Visited the park 7 days sometimes multiple parks in one day.  Not one were our fingers scanned.  Not sure if they even use them anymore.  I saw no one being scanned.  
SeaWorld and Aquatica did use the finger scanner each time we went there.

Devin


----------



## bnoble (May 9, 2009)

> If anyone has bought tix via Craiglist recently i would like your insight


I am very very skeptical.  Disney simply doesn't discount admission tickets for any reason by 30%.  They don't have to.  Something odd is going on.  It may work, but it feels like a scam to me.

As for fingerprint readers: they are *sometimes* turned off during very high-volume periods at the turnstiles, so that they can get guests through faster.  Also, tickets that are grouped together in a single purchase direct from Disney are interchangeable so that you don't have to remember which one is Aunt Pearl's.   But, I've personally seen someone turned away as recently as ths past February for using a ticket that wasn't theirs.  Caveat emptor.


----------

